# Mustard BBQ sauce



## 13spicerub (Jun 28, 2008)

grabbed some BBQ today at "brother jimmy's BBQ" in nyc.  got a chopped brisket sandwich.  They had a mustard BBQ sauce which i fell in love with.  

I've spent a while perfecting my tomato based sauce but I think I was wasting my time. The mustard BBQ sauce was so damn good that I'm refusing to use tomato or vinegar based now.

Time to start perfecting a Mustard BBQ Sauce

If anyone has a good recipe post it here.  

i'd gladly trade for my tomato based bbq sauce


----------



## wgrogers70 (Jun 28, 2008)

Made a batch last night and one of the best mustard based sauces I have tasted. Just follow the link below for the recipe.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?t=2516&page=3


----------



## richtee (Jun 28, 2008)

Was just about to post that link... nice job!
I cut back on the sugar a bit- I'm a notorious "sweet meat/sauce" hater  LOL!
Honey baked ham..all that ruined pork!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 28, 2008)

I too was going to post it. Try it as it is one good sauce. good on fatty sammies and the family uses it as a pretzel dip.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Speaking of baked ham... I once tasted some ham that had so many cloves on it, it tasted like Dentine.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck on your mustard sauce. BTW, did you ever post the contents of your 13 spice rub???????


----------



## 801driver (Apr 8, 2018)

I do realize this is an old thread, but I was looking for a change of taste and pulled it up.  Anyone out there know what this link used to go to?  Thanks  ken


----------

